# AUTObiography: Soundsfast's 2009 Eos



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

This week's AUTObiography features the first Eos we've seen in the pages of A/b. 

*FULL STORY*


----------



## Blue Turbo (May 11, 2006)

Sweet ride! Wish there were more pics or at least some of the top up/down and the trunk closed.  

Those quad tips look *mean*.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks great! 

Bet it sounds awesome too! :beer:


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to Vortex for featuring the car. Sorry we didn't have any pics with the top down. The day we took these it was raining. Made for a long day. We will try and post some when the weather gets better. Just put the 19's back on for the summer so we'll do it soon.


----------



## theJUIC3MAN (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the exhaust and the wheels, but I am not a fan of the ground kit. Too busy IMO. 

Overall though, great car!


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

Decent-looking car, but I really wish people would put as much effort into the bio as they have with their cars. 
This seems like more of an advertisement for her husband's company than a bio.


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

*Nicely done*

Eos looks dope, although I'm not a huge fan of the front bumper but that exhaust looks bad ass 

:beer:


----------



## theJUIC3MAN (Jul 11, 2010)

mmmGadgets said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the front bumper


 There is a reason there's no votex kit available for the Eos... doesn't need it


----------



## rpm1200 (Mar 14, 2002)

Nice ride. I'd love to see some pics of the sound system/trunk build... ic:


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

That was far and beyond the worst interview I've ever seen featured in an AUTObiography.


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

does anybody know what body kit is it ?


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

I too would like to see pics of the trunk and maybe an audio clip. 

Nice to see an Eos in the Autobiography section.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

golfmkv89 said:


> does anybody know what body kit is it ?


 The article states it's an ABT body kit. :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

What more would you like to see as far as the trunk build out goes? The entire build out is in the picture we have shown. The goal was not to give up to much trunk space. She still gets groceries and halls two kids with the car. I don't know if I have any of the actual build. I look and if I do I'll post them


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

The one picture from the back with the trunk open does not really show what space is left in the trunk when the top is down.


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll try and steal the car from my wife and get some more pictures for you. I can tell you the enclosure only comes out at the bottom 10-11" and about 8" on the top. The original goal was to have access to the spare tire but that's not possible due to the bottom of the tire well coming up into the center of the spare. The enclosure comes out over the spare so you can't lift up the tire. Other than that she still has enough space for luggage,etc. We took a road trip last summer after we finished with our two daughters and we had enough room for luggage with the top up. Even without the enclosure there wouldn't have been enough room for luggage we had with the top down.


----------

